# Lighting for plants



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

I had fake plants but just recently I bought 3 anubias hastifolias, 2 anubias nanas and a amazon sword for my 55 gallon. Im using a flora-glo 2800k 40W light bulb. I was wondering if this is enough light so the plants wont die or do i need a better bulb? If so which one do you think will be best.. thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The anubias will probably survive, but the sword will struggle. I assume it is a regular fluorescent 40w bulb? I like 6500k bublbs, but 5000-8000k will work. You really need another 40w strip on there if you want your plants to grow.


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> The anubias will probably survive, but the sword will struggle. I assume it is a regular fluorescent 40w bulb? I like 6500k bublbs, but 5000-8000k will work. You really need another 40w strip on there if you want your plants to grow.


Another 40w bulb like i have now ? The 2800k? or what


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> The anubias will probably survive, but the sword will struggle. I assume it is a regular fluorescent 40w bulb? I like 6500k bublbs, but 5000-8000k will work. You really need another 40w strip on there if you want your plants to grow.


I have a 40w 18,000k t-10 blub. Haven't notice any growth on my plants i have anubias as well n amazon sword. i would like to put another 40w bulb but i dont think i could w 55g top/hood


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

thedon624 said:


> tice any growth on my plants i have anubias as well n amazon sword. i would like to put another 40w bulb but i dont think i could w 55g top/hood


If you have glass covers you should be able to...if you have the all-in-one plastic hoods you will have to retrofit or replace.


----------

